# Diamondback Cool Streak BMX qustions



## citicoron (May 3, 2022)

My son has a Diamondback Cool Streak BMX which he purchased in 2007 that he may be interested in selling. Is this bike old enough to meet the guidelines for posting on CABE? I'm not sure of its year of manufacture.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 3, 2022)

That bike is hot. I love that paint color.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 3, 2022)

That bike was made in the late 80s.its vintage enough. List it for sale


----------



## citicoron (May 3, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> That bike was made in the late 80s.its vintage enough. List it for sale



Thanks. Any thoughts as to fair market value?


----------



## birdzgarage (May 3, 2022)

It's about a 400 to 500 dollar bike


----------



## citicoron (May 3, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> It's about a 400 to 500 dollar bike



Thank you. I appreciate your help!


----------



## citicoron (May 4, 2022)

My son isn't interested in selling...so I guess I'll be storing it in my basement for a while...


----------

